# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Mkey v8.1.2 Build 11.APR.2013 CDMA 4REVER!

## GSM News & Updates

Mkey_v8.1.2_Build_11.APR.2013.exe  Added:   *- HUAWEI ETS1160 and Vodafone B115 WorldFirst DIRECT UNLOCK!*  - HUAWEI MODEMS AND ROUTERS Dashboard write in ISO FORMAT!  - CDMA NOVATEL MODEMS AND ROUTERS Dashboard write in ISO FORMAT!   > CDMA HUAWEI Read Flashing UNLOCK CODE! just select Huawei_MDM and press read info.  > Write Dashboard Tested in MiFi2200, MiFi4510, U760, E1550, E173, E5830, E5836, in soon tested more.   *Now you can be happy cos we upload in support comertial unbranded dashboard for CDMA!*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *B.R. Mkey  Modem Unlok Key*

----------

